# [Verkaufe] Spiele, Rechner, TFT, etc.



## fatalx (6. März 2009)

Serwurst,

Wenn ich auch lang nicht mehr hier aktiv war, ich habe aktuell diverse Sachen zu verkaufen. Sagen wirs so: Ich brauch die Kohle. Wer Interesse hat, bitte direkt per E-Mail an opc.storm@gmail.com oder per PN. Ich schau regelmäßig mal rein 

Zur Bezahlung:
PayPal wäre mir am liebsten.
Überweisung ist auch möglich

Versandkosten muss ich alle erst noch erfragen.

Ich unterteile alles mal in einzelne Kategorien.

[Spiele]

Sacred 2 - Fallen Angel --> 35€
(Habe ich zu meinem neuen Notebook dazubekommen. Noch eingeschweißt und unbenutzt. Ca. 1 Woche alt.)
Call of Duty 4 - Modern Warfare --> 20€
Battlefield 2 --> 10€
Far Cry 1 --> 5€
Grand Theft Auto - San Andreas --> 10€

[Rechner]

Intel Core2Duo E6400
Asus P5W DH Deluxe
nVidia Geforce 7900GTX
2x1GB Corsair TWINX DDR2-800
Creative X-Fi XtremeMusic
Raidmax Smilodon Tower
LG DVD Brenner
LG DVD LW 
2x250 GB SATA2 (Maxtor, Samsung Spinpoint)
Coolermaster RS-500-ASAA iGreenPower Netzteil

Für den habe ich mir noch um die 500 Euro vorgestellt. Ernst gemeinte Angebote werden gern berücksichtigt.

[Peripherie]

Samsung 940N 19" TFT -> 75€
Logitech G11 -> 35€
Logitech G5 -> 20€

[Notebook]

Je nach dem ob jemand bereit ist den Preis zu zahlen, steht noch folgendes Notebook zum Verkauf.

AMD Athlon X2 mobile 1,9GHz
ATi Radeon HD3650 - 512MB
4GB RAM
320GB HDD
17" Glaretype Display (1440x900)

Ausstattung:
- WLAN
- LAN
- Modem
- 4xUSB
- DVI Out
- Cardreader

Das Notebook wurde im Oktober 2008 gekauft und wird nun wegen Umstieg auf Leistungsstärkeres Notebook verkauft

Rechnung liegt bei (Neupreis 799€, auf Rechnung 699€ durch Verhandlung  )
Verkaufspreis: 600€ Verhandelbar

Alle genannten Preise basieren auf Verhandlungsbasis. Nicht gleich in der Luft zerreißen, weil euch einer der genannten Preise nicht passt  Jegliche Angebote per E-Mail (24 Stunden erreichbar dank Blackberry, ich antworte so schnell ich kann) oder wie oben schon gesagt PN.

Gruß
Robin

Nun dürft ihr euch auslassen


----------

